# Shiny Side Up Bicycle Show July 24th In San Jose, Ca



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 12, 2016)

* Welcome to the home of Shiny Side Up Bicycle Show*
The 2016 Shiny Side Up Bicycle Show presented by Huntington Beach Bicycle Company marks our 9th year! Shiny Side Up is one of the longest running Bicycle Shows in the United States. This show is put on for bicycle enthusiasts of all kinds, at Shiny Side Up you will find fully custom built bikes to early 1900's era original bikes! We invite anyone with any kind of bike to bring it out to show and share with everyone. This is a perfect Family event, besides the hundreds of bicycles you have BMX stunt riders, vendors, food trucks and music all in the awesome setting of History Park.
website Link HERE


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 21, 2016)

This is a cool bicycle show held in History Park in San Jose.

I have attended this show the last two years and had a great time meeting some old school vintage bike folks from Nor Cal and So Cal !

Yes, this show has a plethora of the current cruiser and custom bicycles with a smaller contingent of vintage bikes.

I would encourage all from Nor Cal to come out and enjoy the park, there are some great old buildings and other historic elements available for photo opportunities.

Hope to see a few Cabers out there !

Here are a few images from last year...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2016)

Make sure to take more pics like this one


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 23, 2016)

I may try and make this one, bring the wife and kid.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 24, 2016)

Great show! Had a blast!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 24, 2016)

brought my daughter with me today....we had fun looking at all the different types of 2 wheeled marvels from all walks of life....gotta say the 20 inch schwinn aerocycle stole my heart....no pics but i wish i had taken some


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 25, 2016)

1934 – 20” AEROCYCLE

This is a reproduction 1934 - 20" Aerocycle owned by Ernie. ( I don't know his last name).

He is a machinist and has a great love for Schwinn bicycles. Ernie spent a year on this bicycle to get it to this point.


He purchased this bicycle from Jim (JAFCO) who created it several years ago.


The bicycle closely resembles a 1934 Aerocycle right down to the cloth wrapped wire for the horn and tail light.


Ernie cut and removed a section out of the chain guard and spent three days welding and grinding to maintain the proper look and scale.


I asked Ernie what is next...he hasn't decide what it will be but I’m sure that this Aerocycle will be hard to top!


----------



## slick (Jul 25, 2016)

I regret not buying this bike from Jim. I stared at it for the last 5 years in his shop. It looks great. I'm glad it's still local and maybe ill get a shot at buying it when Ernie decides to sell it.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just saw this post about the bike show and the Aerocycle! What a cool bike!


----------



## kreika (Jan 11, 2017)

Hope they have another one this year. I'm down. So close to home.


----------

